# Manufacturers I'm not familiar with



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any opinions (good or bad) regarding the quality of ready-to-run rolling stock by "Fox Valley Models" or "Wheels of Time"? I've found some Great Northern equipment by these two manufacturers, but I'm unfamiliar with them. I'm not a "rivet counter" - most of my rolling stock is Bachmann, Atlas and Con-Cor.


----------



## Dreadnought (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm not N scale, but Fox Valley Model's stuff in HO is superb. I believe Wheels of Time is also very good, they make a lot of good passenger equipment. This is only what I've heard from others, though.

Dreadnought


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with the assessment of Fox Valley Model's HO offerings. In a nutshell, though, only you can make the determination whether the quality / price combo of any manufacturer is right for you. I'd say order something from each and let us know what you think.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Fox Valley Models*



GNfan said:


> Does anyone have any opinions (good or bad) regarding the quality of ready-to-run rolling stock by "Fox Valley Models" or "Wheels of Time"? I've found some Great Northern equipment by these two manufacturers, but I'm unfamiliar with them. I'm not a "rivet counter" - most of my rolling stock is Bachmann, Atlas and Con-Cor.


GNfan;

I have used Fox Valley Model's replacement wheel-sets, and they are excellent. I've not bought anything else from Fox Valley, and nothing from Wheels of Time; so I can't help you there.
Of the three "brands" you listed, only Bachman is an O.E.M.("original equipment manufacturer.") That is, they actually own factories, and make all their own stuff. This is also partially true of Atlas, and Con Cor, they do make some of their products. However both companies also contract out, and import, a lot of "their brand" of merchandise. This is not necessarily bad. Both companies have imported some very nice equipment. The problem is, It's not easy to tell what you will get from them. 
Bachman is just Bachman, in the past, mostly cheap junk. Today, some very good locomotives, and some of the old junk, at higher prices. Guess you can't be sure with them either!
The best locomotives, and cars, and everything else they make, come from Kato. Some of Con Cor's best locos were made by Kato. Some Atlas locos were/are excellent runners. Performance very close to Kato, at much lower prices. Micro-Trains cars are excellent.

good luck building your roster;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Update, for now*

I decided to let my sons get me a big Con-Cor boxcar with "Rocky the Goat" as a cartoon character for Father's Day; but after browsing Wheels-of-Time's website I'm going to have to check them out . . . they have commuter bi-levels in Alaska Railroad paint I could add to my McKinley Explorer


----------



## RonsTrainsNThings (Jun 9, 2017)

I have one Fox Valley N scale locomotive. When it came one wheelset was slightly out of gauge. After I adjusted it the locomotive runs beautifully.


----------

